
NSA Plans to 'Act Now' to Ensure Quantum Computers Can't Break Encrytion - jonbaer
http://gizmodo.com/nsa-plans-to-act-now-to-ensure-quantum-computers-cant-b-1757038212
======
EGKW
Now that's true definition of a "wicked problem". See
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wicked_problem](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wicked_problem)

